# Amber or Stealth?!?!



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

well heres the poll, should I go with the "JDM" style of amber corners with some spray paint (as I did with one side) or should i stick with my black corners that I spray painted myself. The problem with my stealth corners is that they have many chips and cracks in them (small ones) from when I peeled them apart to spray them. The orange ones didnt come out as amber as I had hoped. I know what I'm going to do, stick with the stealths, but I am interested with what everybody else thought and I wanted to show my results...


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Get rid of the ambers. The other side looks so much better.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Keep the stealth and add some eyebrows!


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i dont know... maybe i stand alone but the ambers dont look to bad.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i like the ambers... (im partial ) but the stealth look good too... just keep both


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm sorta partial to the stealth, although you could make a few bucks off them.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I gotta say stealth. With the wheels and headlights and everything, the ambers just look too out of place compaired to the stealth (which fit right in)


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

go with the stealth, the all black thing looks really sleek and stylish.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *Keep the stealth and add some eyebrows! *


----------



## rednismo6 (Jun 27, 2002)

go with the stealth....


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Quite honestly...I dont know man. The stealth looks much cleaner, but it looks kinda dead without a little color. I just wouldn't add eyebrows, becuase there's no reason to.....black eyebrows on black car with black headlights.....why bother....unless you're gonna leave them white, in which case, you're a riceboy. 

I didn't vote btw....I'm still confused....sorry


----------



## B14SXTreme (Mar 14, 2003)

i would have to say go with the amber, not tryin to offend anyone but more and more hondas and acuras have stealth sytle corners all because of apc stick with teh amber


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

stealth


----------



## NightCrawler (Jun 11, 2003)

stealth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks like the F-117 has it.

Seth


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Go for the Stealth


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

stealth (i know you were waiting on me until you made your final decision) amber look out of place, and that stealth look is like no other.

ps- no need for eyebrows


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

personally i like the amber (very jdm), but the steath seems to go well with your car.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

well I am going to keep the stealth but I AM (I do promise) going with eyebrows. This is because of all the small chips I put in the things when I opened them up to spray them black, if I use eyebrows it will cover the chips and cracks... (genius eh)

And I wasnt thrilled with the color the amber turned out, I wanted more of an amber orange... plus I thought maybe my car needed a little more color besides the red tail lights. I unno still gonna stick w. stealth.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

dont like the amber, stick with the stealth
are those the blk halos?
I have mine coming in on friday so I will be goin through the same questioning you are...


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

You really cant go wrong with either corner however stealths get the edge on this one. The ambers just draw too much attention to themselves if it the headlights weren't stealth then amber would be the way to go but the way it is now have to roll stealths. Very mean looking, I like that I'll be interested to see how it looks with the eyebrows.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i dunno james, the stealth corners look really good, as they always do, and i like how they look with just the parking lights on, but the amber corners really set it off, i kinda like how they look, makes me rethink my decision to go all stealth front... im torn between the 2 dude, if i were you, i would keep both sets, and switch em up every once in a while, BTW, where did you get the amber paint? and also, if you decide to go stealth, i need a passenger corner light, due to a parking lot fucker who hit my car and smashed that corner lens, so if you dont want the amber corners, im willing to buy them off of you, or make some sort of deal with custom eyebrows or something... hit me back


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

oh yeah, another thought, on your stealth corners, dd you leave the amber reflector in there, or pop it out? and something else that just popped in my head, stealth amber corners, go with stealth housing, with amber lens, i dunno, it might look pretty cool, just a thought


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

^^^I actually want to do that too....do the stealth corners WITH the amber bulb/reflector in there.....just for a little color. No money for the corners yet though.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

No,
THey come empty. You use the OEM bulb that came with the car.

Seth


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

seth, i ment the little piece of amber reflector in the back corner of the lens, on the clear part


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

My stealths came with nothing but a black painted refelctor covered by clear plastic. No color anywhere.

Seth


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

oh, thats how i figured they would come, wasnt sure though


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

SkylineGTR said:


> *go with the stealth, the all black thing looks really sleek and stylish. *


i 2nd that motion


----------



## Sentra96816 (Aug 23, 2003)

Gotta go with stealth....I think it would look good on my 97 white sentra XE, along withe the white eyebrows......more and more, I am starting to lean towards the blk halos with the stealth corners, although Im curious what Liuspeed has as far as the stealth crystal headlights..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

james stealth.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

on that setup Stealth

If your headlights were stock I would DEFINITLY go Amber


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Stealth

And how are the eyebrow gonna be. On top or like some BMWs have them on the bottom. Or maybe both?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i saw the eyebrows it will go on top.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

well heres the plan, I obviously kept the stealth, and I do have eyebrows now, (need painting and installation, weather hasnt been to pretty) but I am thinking about spraying my other set of lenses with that nightshade (black stuff) then doing a 4 or 5 coats of amber over it to make it a dark clean amber... and rocking them for a while, the only reason I dont want my stealth corners is because they have many little chips and cracks that you have to look close to notice, but I dont like that... we'll see.


----------



## mysergoesvroom (Jun 30, 2003)

yO...stealth all they way! i freggin hate ambers! i dunno...i just do!


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

stealth..the stealth looks a shitload better then the amber.....


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

stay with the stealths, no doubt.....looks good with the halos and rims...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i got a stupid question....post a pic of just the running lights on with both corners.....then one with all the lights on.....see what they look like at night too.......

i like both of em......sure, the stealth fits better, but the amber is original.......plus, youll be the only one with halo's n amber corners


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

stealth all the way man.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Hell....I think they BOTH look good. Keep both.....interchange them from time to time. It'll give you a little change of pace. PLUS the ones you aren't using won't take up THAT much space.


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

hey dryboy, can you post some night shots of the front of the car? i wanna see how it looks like at night. i'm thinking of purchasing those same headlights.


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

both look pretty good ... but with ur headlights the stealth ones are great.
If u wanna sell the amber one I'm verty interested
Yann


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

fuckin sweet ^^


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

will a mod kill this thread... I no longer care about stealth VS. amber as much as I care about broken vs. fixed at this point.


----------



## crandizzle (Mar 10, 2004)

HKS20DET said:


> i dont know... maybe i stand alone but the ambers dont look to bad.


nope i stand with you one that one ambers look so much better at night too...i would stay with the amber..... :thumbup: :cheers: 





:fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I like all ambers but i dont like how they look with your headlights. I'd say the reason is that all ambers are a very clean look being all one color while your headlights are very complicated looking compared to say stock or all clears because of the circles and color changes etc. Just doesnt look right.


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

i have stealth corners, with the black halo headlights...they look good i think, besides the 99 grille gap where you can see the pointy ends of the headlights. i'll try to post some pics of it later. i think it looks much better than amber.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

I prefer Amber kinda reminds of a Beemer


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Hey Dry,
I was wondering what type of paint did you use to paint your corners? Was it a spray or brush? Which brand? Where did you buy it?
TIA


----------



## SC0TT (Nov 9, 2003)

it was some spray paint I baught at a hobby shop (Michaels Crafts) it is called "stained glass" paint, and I dont remember the brand, probably dupli-color.


----------



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)




----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

look really hot !

jes need to resize them a bit !  :thumbup:


----------

